# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Magic Kingdom orlando hotels

## seoadampowell

Magic Kingdom Park is also known as Magic Kingdom, is one of the first four theme parks built at the Walt Disney World Resort in Bay Lake, Florida. It was opened in October 1, 1971. Designed and built by WED Enterprises, its layout and attractions are similar to Disneyland Park in Anaheim, California, and it is dedicated to fairy tales and Disney characters. In 2011, the park hosted approximately 17 million visitors, making it the most visited theme park in the world. </p>
<p>The layout of the Kingdom is that of the central hub surrounded by seven  lands  that are based around different themes; Main Street U.S.A, Adventure land, Frontier land, Fantasy land, Mickey's Toontown Fair, Tommorrow land and Liberty Square. Each land is home to different characters who do their best to show guests a good time. In this dazzling and innovative 3D movie, Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck sweep you into the scenes from classic Disney films as Donald chases the Sorcerer's hat that starts all the trouble!

----------


## david22

Thanks for this useful information about this hotel.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes this information is very good and also very useful information about magic kingdom hotel . this hotel is located in Main Street U.S.A and opened  in October 1, 1971.

----------


## sumrcol

In a year we eventually need hotels to be stay while travelling. We just look for those hotels which have a great  service. If you are on a trip of 'Ikeja GRA' choose Grandluxe hotel one of the best place to stay and enjoy your holidays. You can find a stunning settings and amazing bedrooms which is packed with extra luxuries which you really wants to have in the room where you are going to stay. For more information you will visit on...


_____________________________________

*Safe Gated Hotels in Nigeria*

----------


## ThomasSampson

thank you for content

----------


## seoadampowell

Magic Kingdom Park is also known as Magic Kingdom, is one of the first four theme parks built at the Walt Disney World Resort in Bay Lake, Florida. It was opened in October 1, 1971. Designed and built by WED Enterprises, its layout and attractions are similar to Disneyland Park in Anaheim, California, and it is dedicated to fairy tales and Disney characters. In 2011, the park hosted approximately 17 million visitors, making it the most visited theme park in the world. </p>
<p>The layout of the Kingdom is that of the central hub surrounded by seven  lands  that are based around different themes; Main Street U.S.A, Adventure land, Frontier land, Fantasy land, Mickey's Toontown Fair, Tommorrow land and Liberty Square. Each land is home to different characters who do their best to show guests a good time. In this dazzling and innovative 3D movie, Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck sweep you into the scenes from classic Disney films as Donald chases the Sorcerer's hat that starts all the trouble!

----------


## david22

Thanks for this useful information about this hotel.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes this information is very good and also very useful information about magic kingdom hotel . this hotel is located in Main Street U.S.A and opened  in October 1, 1971.

----------


## sumrcol

In a year we eventually need hotels to be stay while travelling. We just look for those hotels which have a great  service. If you are on a trip of 'Ikeja GRA' choose Grandluxe hotel one of the best place to stay and enjoy your holidays. You can find a stunning settings and amazing bedrooms which is packed with extra luxuries which you really wants to have in the room where you are going to stay. For more information you will visit on...


_____________________________________

*Safe Gated Hotels in Nigeria*

----------


## ThomasSampson

thank you for content

----------

